# BOMB FEST



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

My '57 Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

The '57 looks nice homie, 
here is my '51 trokita......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

workin on mine


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Here's my 54 Panel


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

in progress


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

my chevy 39


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's one sweeeeeet Chevy! :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

would a 57 nomad be a BOMB


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

does any1 sell or know where i can get a visor for a bomb?

any1 make em


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 PM~10110437
> *does any1 sell or know where i can get a visor for a bomb?
> 
> any1 make em
> *


AMT 50 chevy pickup truck (stock or coca cola versions only) and the revell 39 coupe and sedan delivery lowrider kits.... or the galaxy 48 chevy kits

hoppin hydros has an assortment pack but not too great 

or rob a diecast for its visor, deluxe bumpers, and air coolers :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice straight six


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 25 2008, 08:07 PM~9785216
> *in progress
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
what kit is this and where can i get 1!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM ALL OF YOU FOOS GOT SOME NICE ASS MODELS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*MY 1950 CHEVY SUBURBAN CARRYALL*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm that suburban is nice


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any1 have any 51 fleetlines done up?

need some inspiration


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 7 2008, 05:31 PM~10115681
> *any1 have any 51 fleetlines done up?
> 
> need some inspiration
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

i'm oficially in love with that 51, biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

" EL MOJADO "







\


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 8 2008, 12:45 AM~10118754
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i'm oficially in love with that 51, biggs!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. 
I HOPE THAT SOME GOOD INSPIRATION FOR YOU.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

oh, believe me, it is, mine'll never be a clean as that, i think i'll do mine up simple...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok heres my bomb its a 39 chevy





















































sweet huh


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn...... :wow:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bombs guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Mar 9 2008, 01:50 PM~10127579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  


all right guys lets put sum more bombs on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

uote=MRLATINO,Mar 9 2008, 02:50 PM~10127579]








[/quote]
What are the wheels from ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Dec 1 2009, 07:45 PM~15841023
> *What are the wheels from ?
> *


looks like the same wheels in the Revell Daytona Spyder Miami Vice car.... with Mando's aluminum wheels and tires


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

heres my 39 chevy!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Mar 9 2008, 02:50 PM~10127579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with black! Sick BOMB!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Dec 2 2009, 09:21 AM~15844786
> *heres my 39 chevy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  nice bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Dec 2 2009, 09:21 AM~15844786
> *heres my 39 chevy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 39 homie . good work :biggrin: ........


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 01:37 PM~15848122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY 38 CHEVY CONVERTIBLE.ONE OF MY OLD BUILDS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 04:37 PM~15848122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Anymore. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

YEAH IM GOING TO OPEN UP A NEW TOPIC WITH ALL MY NEW AND OLD BUILDS SINCE 95 SOON. STILL GETTING USE TO THIS SHIT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Dec 1 2009, 11:45 PM~15841023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: oh my god :wow:


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

heres my bombita contribution...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

relly nice build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , show more ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a truck i finished, i painted it a good wile back, just finally sat down and put most ofit together. still have to finish the engine.
done with rattle can.










sorry for the sorry photo ,the handles are foiled as well as some other chrome parts, i need a better camera


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

51 vert
















51 hardtop


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

cherry bomb


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 29 2010, 03:09 AM~16445473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gangsta, luvin the vizor, u fabricate that?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 28 2010, 08:09 PM~16445473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


51 turned out sweet...........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 28 2010, 06:51 PM~16445261
> *here goes a truck i finished, i painted it a good wile back, just finally sat down and put most ofit together. still have to finish the engine.
> done with rattle can.
> 
> ...


  nice bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

THE SUN VISIOR IS SCRATCH BUILD ON THE CHERRY BOMB.THANKS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 30 2010, 08:35 PM~16461351
> * nice bro
> *


thanks man.i'm tryin


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

39 Ford Tudor


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mariusf78_@Jan 25 2008, 02:57 PM~9783183
> *My '57 Chevy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like the one on the BMF cover


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

These BOMBS inhere are amazing.... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE BOMBS


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 31 2010, 12:28 AM~16464714
> *39 Ford Tudor
> 
> 
> ...



This Ford is BEAUtiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:59 AM~16466554
> *
> 
> 
> *




I see ya homie ! Looks good!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my 51


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:59 PM~16466554
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice ,love the 2 tone.

looks good


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my 40 ford


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope posting these Models on this site is O.K. :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sure is. Looks like you juice goin' to all your builds...


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 10:02 PM~16543777
> *Sure is. Looks like you juice goin' to all your builds...
> *


Only the 39 and the 51 Ford Vic have Juice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 09:40 PM~16471562
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet !


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

panel just finished, debating on adding chrome strips on the fenders.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 10 2010, 01:39 PM~16573630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro the panel fuckn sweet homie  i like that color bro and yupp put the strips on it


----------



## LIL_BEAR (Feb 10, 2010)

<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/lil_bear_2010/?action=view&current


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2010, 10:03 PM~16573842
> *hey bro the panel fuckn sweet homie   i like that color bro and yupp put the strips on it
> *


gracias


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 10 2010, 03:39 PM~16573630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 10 2010, 05:39 PM~16573630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!! i dig this alot !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 11 2010, 12:10 AM~16578716
> *nice!!!! i dig this alot !!!! :biggrin:
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thank you


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 10 2010, 03:39 PM~16573630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice bro.Ready to join Down2Scale? :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 10 2010, 02:39 PM~16573630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes another bomb i just got done doin, this is pretty much a 2 day build,1 day paint n foil,1 day clear and assemble.i like to let my paint and clear bake till its dry.
ne ways here we go 53 chevy.


















more pics in my archives.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice bombs!! I need to build one...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/
Thank's joe for the link This is Bad ass :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2010, 02:34 AM~16626250
> *here goes another bomb i just got done doin, this is pretty much a 2 day build,1 day paint n foil,1 day clear and assemble.i like to let my paint and clear bake till its dry.
> ne ways here we go 53 chevy.
> 
> ...


NICE 53 BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION....48 CHEVY, 37 FORD AND 58 IMPALA.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 17 2010, 06:56 AM~16637057
> *HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION....48 CHEVY, 37 FORD AND 58 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

luvin them bombs


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 17 2010, 12:56 AM~16637057
> *HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION....48 CHEVY, 37 FORD AND 58 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


bombitas look firme lalo  keep up the good work


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Tnx crenshaw and Willie. Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 02:33 AM~16637921
> *bombitas look firme lalo   keep up the good work
> *


X10!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16637057
> *HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION....48 CHEVY, 37 FORD AND 58 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES ROAD DOGG!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES MY 50 P/U*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16640073
> *HERES MY 50 P/U
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2010, 02:20 PM~16640073
> *HERES MY 50 P/U
> 
> 
> ...





homie, you must have a stock pile of them 50's man :biggrin: but everyone of um you put out is killer, and this one is right up there with the rest! sick ass work bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

The cars on the previous post show dedication,time and committment,I tip my hat to ALL the builders. I'm going to attach a few of my own but I got my work cut out for me.


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

I try,ha,ha


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

64 Impala Wagon


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

The Bombs


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

heres my radical bomb< not done yet but will be by the 26 of this month!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

here some bomb.... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

This truck is just fnished up. im happy how it came out  

































clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 16 2010, 12:38 AM~17796818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude those are the exzact same kits i plan on building next. great builds.need to hook up since your right down the street.

lovin them bombs
lookin good


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this was a fun build.
debating on starting on my merc next or a old slingshot dragster.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Any of these bombs for sale?? :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 18 2010, 01:39 AM~17821668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 15 2010, 07:20 PM~17797621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IF U LIKE, THEN PM ME AN OFFER  :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 18 2010, 12:39 AM~17821668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice bro......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 17 2010, 11:39 PM~17821668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice color!! Great build!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 02:36 PM~17868292
> *ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AS FUCK HOMEBOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 03:36 PM~17868292
> *ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice trokita homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17868292
> *ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 02:36 PM~17868292
> *ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THIS IS SWEET  GREAT WERK ISMAEL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17868292
> *ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that truck came out sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17956378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAME OUT SWEET JAMES


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice builds here


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 4 2010, 12:57 AM~17956378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

fleetline


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

41 convert.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 13 2010, 09:52 PM~18040162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one bad azz bomb right here!!! i like thia alot. great work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are sick!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18040209
> *one bad azz bomb right here!!! i like thia alot. great work
> *


Thanks for the combs everyone.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 28 2010, 08:05 PM~16445434
> *51 vert
> 
> 
> ...


does this 51 come with an up-top? i did not know anything older than 55 did..
And does the 51 fleetline come with a sun viser? or was one made for cherry bomb?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 13 2010, 09:05 PM~18041822
> *does this 51 come with an up-top? i did not know anything older than 55 did..
> And does the 51 fleetline come with a sun viser?  or was one made  for cherry bomb?
> *


HEY MARKIE THE VERT COMES WITH A UP TOP BRO AND BOOT FOR IT AND U HAVE TO MAKE A VISOR FOR THEM TOO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 13 2010, 09:52 PM~18040162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that is freakin' sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANKS JEVRIES AND JIMBO FOR YOUR COMMENTS


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 16 2010, 01:00 AM~18057028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


truck looks great , did u make the spare tire fender and the swamp cooler.

nice build

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18057028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice build.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jul 15 2010, 07:06 PM~18057068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks charles :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18057028
> *
> 
> 
> ...






love it!........... hit me up for my addy, and you can send it my way :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 07:00 PM~18057028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 17 2010, 10:26 AM~18068244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 16 2010, 09:05 AM~18060494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys means alot to me


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i think these belong here  






























































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2010, 04:20 AM~18078638
> *i think these belong here
> 
> 
> ...


clean builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18078661
> *clean builds
> *


TKS BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2010, 06:20 AM~18078638
> *i think these belong here
> 
> 
> ...



Nice builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T  T :0 T


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

These bombs are sick !!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice chevy


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Redoing the foil on it. this was only my second time foiling.

Workin on these as well.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

candilove said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

damnn not really a bomb fann but they looking goo though kepp it up guys


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

DAMN BRO THIS IS A BAD ASS BOMBA!! hands down I need one!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

two '36 Fords WIPs


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

never finished..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

T T T


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

been a wile since i built a bomb,but heres one im jus tabout done with,48 fleetline,dietrichs visor,s1 spotlight,arts,n a few other goodies,still have some minor work to do to it. more pics in my toipic post.what ya think


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> been a wile since i built a bomb,but heres one im jus tabout done with,48 fleetline,dietrichs visor,s1 spotlight,arts,n a few other goodies,still have some minor work to do to it. more pics in my toipic post.what ya think


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

crenshaw magraw said:


> been a wile since i built a bomb,but heres one im jus tabout done with,48 fleetline,dietrichs visor,s1 spotlight,arts,n a few other goodies,still have some minor work to do to it. more pics in my toipic post.what ya think


damn homie this looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

gracias


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

crenshaw magraw said:


> been a wile since i built a bomb,but heres one im jus tabout done with,48 fleetline,dietrichs visor,s1 spotlight,arts,n a few other goodies,still have some minor work to do to it. more pics in my toipic post.what ya think


wow !!!!!!!!!!!!! that came out great !!!! i like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

crenshaw magraw said:


> been a wile since i built a bomb,but heres one im jus tabout done with,48 fleetline,dietrichs visor,s1 spotlight,arts,n a few other goodies,still have some minor work to do to it. more pics in my toipic post.what ya think


Nice color combination:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTMFT :naughty:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:finger:where the pics.....:facepalm:


bigdogg323 said:


> TTMFT :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> :finger:where the pics.....:facepalm:


:dunno: post sum  u know u got sum


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Some really cool stuff on here, very nice...:thumbsup:.... Heres one i made bout 4 or 5 years back, 51 Fleetline, my first flake job !! Pretty much straight outa da box it was wired up and Slammed, jus how i like em ! Hope ya like it....... Lowlife ! !


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

this the last build that was hand painted after that sprayed away


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 662010


Soooooo clean much props fam


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Badass builds homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent Bomb Mr.Wars...:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

warsr67 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Soooooo clean much props fam


Thanks Mero Mero


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)




----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)

my GAZ m20 small copy


----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)

grmz said:


> my GAZ m20 small copy










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)




----------

